# Message d’erreur en postant les commentaires



## TiTwo102 (22 Avril 2020)

Salut,

Depuis quelques temps, lorsque je veux poster un commentaire sur igen ou macg depuis un appareil iOS, après avoir cliqué sur « envoyer », la page mouline jusqu’à ce que le message d’erreur de la photo jointe s’affiche.

D’autres ont ils le même problème ?


----------



## Anthony (22 Avril 2020)

Depuis quel navigateur sous quelle version d’iOS ? Avec quels réglages de confidentialité ? Avec un bloqueur de contenus ?


----------



## TiTwo102 (22 Avril 2020)

Un des appareils est sous la dernière version. L’autre encore sous 13.3.1.
J’utilise Safari avec les réglages d’origines. Il y a AdGuard, mais il était là déjà avant, quand le message d’erreur n’apparaissait pas.

Le problème est très récent et rien n’a été changé avant son apparition. Je ne le rencontre que sur macg et igen.

Je précise également que le commentaire est posté correctement malgré l’apparition du message.


----------



## Anthony (22 Avril 2020)

TiTwo102 a dit:


> Je précise également que le commentaire est posté correctement malgré l’apparition du message.



Ce message peut apparaitre de manière exceptionnelle lorsque les serveurs sont surchargés. Mais constamment, surtout ces derniers jours, le problème n'est peut-être pas de notre côté. (Si c'était le cas, je l'aurais vu, je consulte nos sites uniquement depuis le navigateur, je n'utilise pas l’app iGeneration.) Peut-être qu'AdGuard est plus agressif dans le blocage de certains scripts ?


----------



## TiTwo102 (22 Avril 2020)

Je vais essayer de penser à le désactiver avant de poster un prochain commentaire. On verra bien.


----------



## TiTwo102 (22 Avril 2020)

J’ai fait le test en désactivant totalement AdGuard, aucun changement. Toujours le même problème.

Je sais pas si ça a un rapport mais j’ai toujours eu un autre problème avec les commentaires sur iOS : quand il y a plusieurs pages, si je cliques sur la pages 2 pour voir la suite il n’y a qu’1 ou 2 commentaires qui s’affichent, et les pages après la page 2 disparaissent. Ce bug là par contre est la depuis longtemps.


----------



## Anthony (22 Avril 2020)

TiTwo102 a dit:


> Je sais pas si ça a un rapport mais j’ai toujours eu un autre problème avec les commentaires sur iOS : quand il y a plusieurs pages, si je cliques sur la pages 2 pour voir la suite il n’y a qu’1 ou 2 commentaires qui s’affichent, et les pages après la page 2 disparaissent. Ce bug là par contre est la depuis longtemps.



Oui, ça c'est un vieux bug, lié à la gestion du cache.


----------



## TiTwo102 (24 Avril 2020)

Je sais pas si quelque chose a été fait côté macG, mais je n’ai plus le bug.


----------

